# Origin- Time for a change



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Girls

I am still in shock over not even making it to test day.    Hurts soooooooo much.   

My only coping mechanism is to plan ahead. I have decided i need a change of scenery from RFC. So much negativety attached to their now, i couldnt cope going there again. That said i know Origin are more expensive - ICSI and SSR. i think this will be our last time as this will be credit cards maxed out. 

Need to hear some positive stories about Origin........Anyone?


----------



## TBM (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi 

I have been with Origin twice, the first time was standard IVF poor fertilisation and resulted in BNF, second time was ICSI made it to day 5 transfer, 2 x blasts BFP.  I am 38 and have endo so not great odds according to all the statistics.

The admin staff, doctors and nurses are all lovely and always at the end of the phone if you have any queries.  It is all a question of the money which is an issue with any private clinic.

Don't give up hope and I wish you all the very best with your treatment x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Tearful,

Am with tbm on this one. My only experience of rfc is our very first appt when we went on list so cant really compare it to origin, but I can say our experience with origin has been positive even though we havent had our bfp yet. Staff are lovely, theres no waiting around and the price isnt a mammoth jump from rfc. Dont know bout ssr but isci on the highest amount of gonal f is around 4500. 

Its good to dust yourself off and think ahead, and its amazing how quickly we want to start treatment again. Good luck xx 

Katie


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tearful - bron again, Origin would not treat me as my FSH was too high, took my deposit and told me over the phone, was not impressed (later when on to fall pregnant naturally). Have you considered going aboard or even using the clinic in Scotland? Dr Roberts who works for Consultant Rooms is tied in with GCRM (http://www.gcrm.co.uk/index.htm) and i would recommend him 100% - sending you lots of hugs.

/links


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Tearful, I'm sorry this cycle didn't work out for you this time. We had a consultation with Origin but decided to go to GCRM in Glasgow as I felt their results were better for my circumstances (age 36, pcos). I checked out the Hfea website and looked at a lot of threads on here to hear people's experiences at different clinics. I orginally looked at egg sharing as the cost was reduced greatly but I was too old for it in the end.

The cost was a little less than Origin but with the travel, hotels and local scans it probably added on an extra £600? I used RFC for my scans and bloods and found the that timewise their apps fitted in better than Dr Roberts who my sister used (I know he is lovely, my sister used him and whilst I was getting scanned first thing in the morning and blood results by the afternoon, her apps were in the afternnon and bloods not back until the next day -sorry Bron!)

I found the remote advice and consultation personal and tailored, although I would have to say my sister didn't really like the distance and lack of face to face (you see them for a planning app, then at EC and again at ET) however she had a low response and didn't make it to EC and could have done with a bit more handholding, I think it depends what type of person you are.

I think what I am trying to say is that don't think that Origin is your only choice there are clinics in England and Scotland too. I know one of the girls on the Babes and Bumps thread did egg share at Care Manchester and somene else went to Lister London. There is an old GCRM thread which is what inspired me to go there http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200795.0

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Tearful - i have only had initial tests and consultations at Origin and found them to be very caring, professional and just put you at ease straight away. I personally prefer Origin to RFC due to this. I have come away feeling positive from Origin on my various visits 
All the best hun xxxx


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Ladies!

I had briefly thought of other clinics across the water but i figured the travel would end up expensive. Abroad would be nice if you could tie it in with a nice holiday but again pricey! Decisions Decisions.

Thankyou for your help. xx
Sending everyone


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

tearful

im so happy to see you dusting yourself off and getting focused again, fair play to you. i don't know much about the clinics as im from dublin, so glad the girls can give you advice, good luck hun and will follow how you go


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hiya,

I found Origin to be very good, on the waiting lists, the way they tailor your drugs to suit your body, the scans and the day of e/c was great-what pain-relief, worth every penny! I was on for Origin and also the RFC private list, but when you actually sit down and work it out-mainly the cost of your drugs I found there wasnt a huge difference in cost, also you dont have to buy your drugs from Orign, you can source them yourself (some girls on here have done for Clinics over the water too-so they could prob tell you more) which can reduce costs. 

Whens your review for RFC? are you going to ask about why they think your not making it to test date? Hope that doesnt sound rude    just I know some girls on here went to the likes of the Lister who are even more advanced in research etc for things like that.

I found at Origin I got a higher number of eggs and better grades that at RFC.

So glad your not giving up   what the mind believes-the body can achieve   .




P.s Bron is the Dr Roberts your talking about from here? My cons at the Ulster was called Dr Roberts-his wife is a Dr too-she done my c-section    just wondering if its the same one, I thought he was great, so organised and precise.


----------

